
Ask HN: Preferred font-size on mobile devices for long reads? - leksak
Do you have a preference? Sans- or serif?
======
Zekio
I prefer a largish font (6-9 words per line or so), and sans-serif (mostly
because I find it harder to read serif fonts on screens than Sans-serif), when
I read during my commutes

